# East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta 2011



## williamkirk (Feb 18, 2008)

The East Greenwich Yacht Club will host the third EGYC Annual Regatta on July 30-31, 2011. This is a great pursuit race for sailors of all skill levels on Narragansett Bay. Designated as a qualifying event for the Narragansett Bay Yachting Associations Boat of the Year award, the regatta will include something for all sailors and land lovers looking to attend a great party.

The Regatta Organizing Committee has identified The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society as the official charity this year. The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society has generously offered to extend their fundraising incentives to participants in the East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta.

To register for the event or reserve your space for the party, log onto East Greenwich Yacht Club Annual Regatta - Complete Informationand use the convenient on-line registration.


----------

